# Hughes HDVR2 needs OS 6.2 160gb



## RCjunkie (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a HD gone bad and like to replace with a 160gb and OS 6.2. I have found a great price at Tiger Direct for 160, 200, 250 and 30gb HDsstaring at 49.95.
Were do I find OS 6.2
And a How to page.
:up:


----------



## RCjunkie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry should have said the latest OS sys.


----------

